# Magazines



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Just returned from Chapters, purchased 2009 Aquarium USA and Practical Fishkeeping. Both look really juicy, TDF is on vacation this week so I'm taking the GO train, lots of time for drooling 

Aquarium USA has profiles on Bettas, Cherry Barbs and Tetras as well as White Clouds.

Kat: There's an article on _"The Power of Plecos_" but I'm you there's nothing new in there you don't already know 

In PK, one of my favorites, there are articles on snails, clown loaches and nano tanks. 

BTW, there were lots of copies this time, at the Chapters' at Richmond & John.

Cheers,


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Tabatha said:


> Just returned from Chapters, purchased 2009 Aquarium USA and Practical Fishkeeping. Both look really juicy, TDF is on vacation this week so I'm taking the GO train, lots of time for drooling
> 
> Aquarium USA has profiles on Bettas, Cherry Barbs and Tetras as well as White Clouds.
> 
> ...


Oh I'm sure there's lots of stuff I don't know about pleco's. I'm learning daily...I couldn't figure out why my panda cories were so miserable that I picked up, sad little mopey faces lying on the bottom not eating. I had to unplug their heater to run the dishwasher (they are in a temp qt tank on the kitchen counter lol) and would you know it they came to life. I was told by a cory breeder they love high temps so I had them at 76-78...Since I left the heater unplugged last night they are eating and wiggling around the tank like the cute little buggers that they are. 

I'll have to take a ride over and pick em up! Need some good reading!

Thanks!


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I have a subscription to Freshwater and Marine Aquariums as well as Tropical Fish Hobbiest. Both are great publications. As well the subscription works out a lot chaeaper.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

KnaveTO said:


> I have a subscription to Freshwater and Marine Aquariums as well as Tropical Fish Hobbiest. Both are great publications. As well the subscription works out a lot chaeaper.


Would you mind posting the URLs for those magazine? I'd like to check them out for subscription purposes!


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

FAMA - http://www.custmag.com/FWA

TFH - http://www.tfhmagazine.com


----------



## Mattsmom (May 21, 2008)

Cool! I'll have to head over to my Chapters! Hopefully, they carry them as well! I love reading them... especially on a nice sunny warm day on my porch... ahhhhh....  

Michele


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

PetSmart usually carry these magazines as well.

Cheers.


----------

